# distilled vs demineralized water



## hyperhounds (Mar 13, 2016)

I know it's best to use distilled water when making soap. However, I often have trouble finding it.  But I seem to be able to find demineralized water much easier. Will this work just as well as distilled water?


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes, demineralized water will work fine for soaping if it's labeled for use in steam irons and things like that. That's what I'd expect to find if I saw a jug of demineralized water in the store. 

I did a quick check and found that some water has been demineralized and then specific minerals added back in for taste. If so, it's basically water for drinking and may not be ideal for soaping. It will be labeled as "good for drinking" or something like that.


----------



## hyperhounds (Mar 13, 2016)

it doesn't say anything about minerals being added back in. It also has Ozonized on the label. Not sure if that is a good thing or bad for soaping.


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 13, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Yes, demineralized water will work fine for soaping if it's labeled for use in steam irons and things like that. That's what I'd expect to find if I saw a jug of demineralized water in the store.
> 
> I did a quick check and found that some *water has been demineralized and then specific minerals added back in*for taste. If so, it's basically water for drinking and may not be ideal for soaping. It will be labeled as "good for drinking" or something like that.



Oh my gosh!  The soap companies are running the water market, too.  

  Glycerin out.  Glycerin in.   Minerals out.  Minerals in.


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 13, 2016)

hyperhounds said:


> it doesn't say anything about minerals being added back in. It also has Ozonized on the label. Not sure if that is a good thing or bad for soaping.



It means it was treated with ozone gas to kill of any cooties living in the water.  None of the ozone is left,  as it quickly breaks down into oxygen.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 14, 2016)

Ozonized just means they used ozone to disinfect the water so it is safe to drink. It sounds to me like you're good to go! This should be fine for your soaping.

ETA -- KC beat me to it! 



hyperhounds said:


> it doesn't say anything about minerals being added back in. It also has Ozonized on the label. Not sure if that is a good thing or bad for soaping.


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 14, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> ETA -- KC beat me to it!



I watched one of those 'reality' TV shows about a group of people who were survivors after some apocalyptic event.  The only source of water they had was some cement culvert (maybe the LA river - yeah gross I know).  

Anyway - they set up a charcoal filter, and were boiling the water to kill pathogens.  Until one of the guys set up some crazy Tesla looking device that created O3.  There was much rejoicing after that.  

That is the only reason I know about it.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 14, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> I watched one of those 'reality' TV shows about a group of people who were survivors after some apocalyptic event.  The only source of water they had was some cement culvert (maybe the LA river - yeah gross I know).
> 
> Anyway - they set up a charcoal filter, and were boiling the water to kill pathogens.  Until one of the guys set up some crazy Tesla looking device that created O3.  There was much rejoicing after that.
> 
> That is the only reason I know about it.



I remember. I think it was called The Colony or something like that. It was years ago.


----------



## hyperhounds (Mar 14, 2016)

thank you for your replies. I will go ahead and use it in my soap making.


----------

